# TSG43: Tickle Me TED



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Printing organs and self-driving cars at TED, Apple releases iPad2, AT&T's 3G Microcell, artificial trees convert CO2 to Oxygen._

*Watch the Video* or 
*Download the Audio MP3

Subscribe to the Show in iTunes and other Players! *

Welcome to the forty third episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio and video podcast that is released once a month. You can subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuy.tv (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Brian Hansen (handee9)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)

*Links in order of appearance:*

TED: Ideas worth spreading
www.ted.com

Printing human organs
http://www.ted.com/talks/anthony_atala_printing_a_human_kidney.html

Google Self-Driving Car (videos by Mike)









Apple iPad 2
www.apple.com/ipad

AT&T 3G Microcell
http://www.wireless.att.com/learn/why/3gmicrocell/

Faux trees convert CO2 to O2
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/985353-faux-trees-convert-co2-o2.html
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/06/artificial-trees-are-they-better-than-real.php

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------

